# FTC Chairman Prepared to Break Up Big Tech



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I do not think that only a threat will work. They should be broken up.



> U.S. Federal Trade Commission is prepared to break up major technology platforms if necessary by undoing their past mergers, Chairman Joe Simons said on Tuesday in an interview to Bloomberg, as the agency anti-competitive practices in the sector.
> 
> Simons said in the interview that breaking up a company is challenging, but could be the right remedy to rein in dominant companies and restore competition.
> 
> He is leading a broad review of the technology sector to see whether companies including Facebook Inc are harming competition.


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/08/breaking-ftc-chairman-joe-simmons-says-hes-prepared-to-break-up-far-left-big-tech-firms/


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have long called for break up of google . They did it to ATT why not google. Apple should be on that list also.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds like a bit of ex post facto goofiness. If free enterprise really works..they need competitors not bureacratic government micro managment.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Sounds like a bit of ex post facto goofiness. If free enterprise really works..they need competitors not bureacratic government micro managment.


Google and Twitter have not only illegally censured conservatives sites, but they have prevented free enterprise including for other search engines such as GAB. They need to be broken up as they are a danger to our nation. Google is also big time in bed with the Chinese govt and military.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

RedLion said:


> Google and Twitter have not only illegally censured conservatives sites, but they have prevented free enterprise including for other search engines such as GAB. They need to be broken up as they are a danger to our nation. Google is also big time in bed with the Chinese govt and military.


Not sure what to do about my next phone for that reason. Google and android and let them take my data. .or apple and iOS and let them take my data...

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am a proponent of free enterprise and generally speaking, I don't want the government involved. However, Google, fakebook, and the giant tech's are now entitled to special dispensation from the government based on the idea that they would allow free discourse and exchange of ideas. They no longer do that. They control a vast amount of the information that the American people see and hear. They are as well, clearly in bed with the left. There is no free exchange of ideas, only what they want you to see. That's dangerous.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I am torn on this

First they come up with a product that people use and they grow and grow and become a giant... free market working

on other hand.. when they pick sides in politics and start blocking and slowing down one group over the other - they stop being a business making money and start becoming a political arm making "kings" and helping to elect policy makers


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It looks like Project Veritas is doing the good work again.



> HUGE! Google Insider Releases Hundreds of Internal Documents on Google's Deceptive and Totalitarian Tactics Against Conservatives


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/08/huge-google-insider-releases-hundreds-of-internal-documents-on-googles-deceptive-and-totalitarian-tactics-against-conservatives/


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Imagine if ford and chevy only sold vehicles to liberals and conservatives were force to use horse and buggy

or if antibiotics were only given to democrats


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'd be fine with the whole internet going away.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I'd be fine with the whole internet going away.


What?!? Force Sas and I to borrow money for a radio station??


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Denton said:


> What?!? Force Sas and I to borrow money for a radio station??


That would not work either, then you would have to cow-tow to the FCC !

I am beginning to think that Free enterprise is an illusion.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It appears that


> President Trump's administration is now circulating drafts of executive orders to create some sort of policy that will prevent tech giants' biases and censorship of conservatives.


https://www.politico.com/story/2019/08/07/white-house-tech-censorship-1639051

https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/08/google_blacklists_american_thinker.html


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Have you noticed how Microsoft with one drive and others with the cloud are always trying to turn it back on when you turn it off. They try every trick they can to get you to back up every file you have to them. They stop at nothing to get it . You have to wonder why. You know as well as I do once they have it they will never delete it. No pass word you use will keep them out of it.
We had to break pu ATT long ago because they controlled to much of the phone industry and they were not doing right. Google by hook and crook has amassed far more world wide power. They need to be stopped.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Have you noticed how Microsoft with one drive and others with the cloud are always trying to turn it back on when you turn it off. They try every trick they can to get you to back up every file you have to them. They stop at nothing to get it . You have to wonder why. You know as well as I do once they have it they will never delete it. No pass word you use will keep them out of it.
> We had to break pu ATT long ago because they controlled to much of the phone industry and they were not doing right. Google by hook and crook has amassed far more world wide power. They need to be stopped.


AT&T was a long time partner with the Fed Govt in providing a nation wide war time communication system called "Long Lines." AT&T was allowed to become a monopoly. Paying AT&T for phone service meant that you/we were funding the Long Lines program. A nation wide series of bunkers, above ground nuke hardened sites and towers that would enable military/govt communication after a nuke war.
A decent read on the system here.....AT&T Long Lines ? A Forgotten System ? Garrett Fuller

An excellent article on the construction and finished product of the Bunker in Cheshire CT.

http://www.coldwar-ct.com/Home_Page_S1DO.html


----------

